

How to build a cable to access an iPhone debugger - maskofsanity
http://www.scmagazine.com.au/News/266133,diy-cable-to-build-better-ios-exploits.aspx

======
saurik
FWIW, you've been able to buy these things for at least a year (I own
multiple, all purchased).

[http://superioraccessory.com/apple_iphone_serial_data_cable....](http://superioraccessory.com/apple_iphone_serial_data_cable.html)

